# Power Maxed Traffic Film Remover



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*WHAT IS IT?*

Power Maxed Traffic Film Remover

*WHAT DOES IT BRING TO THE TABLE?*
Power Maxed Traffic Film Removal

Cleans and degreases vehicle bodies, alloy wheels and chassis. Power Maxed traffic film remover provides the deepest clean possible. Effective to use on all types of vehicles including cars, vans, trucks and industrial vehicles.

Ideal for Car, 4x4, Plant & Truck
Cleans & Degreases
Fast Action
Excellent Bug Remover
Also available in 2.5 Litre & 5 Litre Concentrate
Powerful Formula for the Toughest of Dirt
Suitable for all Vehicles
Safe to use on Rubber, Plastic, Alloy, Wiring and Glass
Will not strip wax or sealant (completely LSP safe)

Our Traffic Film Remover Concentrated Formulas, can be diluted up to 50-1 so the 5 litre will make 250 litres of ready to use product.

Directions for Use:

Simply spray over surface to be cleaned. Allow approximately a couple of minutes contact time for the traffic film remover to penetrate surface soiling then agitate with a sponge, then rinse off with water.

To complement Power Maxed Traffic Film Remover, use the Shampoo & Ultra Wax directly after to give your vehicle an outstanding finish and shine.

*WHAT AM I TESTING IT ON?*
The trusty Silver Steed - Seat Leon

*WHAT DO I THINK OF IT?*

Well, in a word - impressed. I've tried all sorts of pre-wash and this stands up against the best of those which I have tried. The car itself had 2 months worth of winter grime on it and was in need of a serious clean at this point.

I had the ready to use solution. As per instructions I applied to the car - I decanted in to a kwazar pump sprayer - and left to dwell. I then jet washed off the product.

The product really cut through the grime and helped to release the road film and grit which was covering my car. I've got a few pics that will do some of the talking just below.

From other users' experience I am led to believe it is LSP safe, however I couldn't test this as my protection was long depleted.

BEFORE:




























AFTER:



















*PROS*
- Easy to use
- Fast cleaning
- Releases tough road film and dirt

*CONS*
- Really needs a pressure washer to get the best of it or very good water pressure.

Thanks to Wayne at Power Maxed for supplying the product.


----------

